# Poop



## crackerjackjack (Nov 29, 2007)

I want to know what everyone does with all their donkey poop. I have a ton of poop. Can you use it for the garden? It is amazing what little poop factories they are.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Nov 29, 2007)

OMG...with 40 miniatures, you would not believe the poop piles I get. OH! OH! OH! We have a very large manure spreader which Bob loads up with either the bobcat or tractor..and hauls it out onto one of our fields. Alot of the home owners around the lake come over for a 5 gal. pile or two...and think there taking SOOOOOOO MUCH













I've told a few a semi load is the minimum at no charge



We're all in the perfect business...they produce 24 hours a day.



, now if only it would be a profitable business.



Ce

edited to add: we have 160 acres , so I have alot of spreading room.


----------



## Emily's mom (Nov 29, 2007)

Poo, where do I begin....

once upon a time we neatly put it in a pile,

now we are lazy and let it lie...

I didn't claim to be a poet

Carman, husband works for a construction company from April to December and last weekend he brought home a backhoe and cleared a path to the barn...it wasn't that bad but it was getting soupy.

Over the summer I would take the wheelbarrow out and pick up for a couple of days.

Once they are in a stall at night over the winter we will be orderly and put it in a pile again.

I think we are lazy poops....


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Nov 29, 2007)

i am lucky, i have about an acre in the back we call "the arena", we dump in there and whenever it rains i tractor it in... well, what doesn't dry up an blow away between rains OH!

i know we won't be able to do it forever but for now it works great, we are trying to SOFTEN the dirt... so i'm guessing since it's still hard after 5 years that we will be able to do this for a while yet


----------



## Chico (Nov 29, 2007)

My husband does a poop run daily. I appreciate that he's so good about this. He has two piles going in our back property. One pile is the new and the other is "broken" down and is used in the garden. We use straw and not shavings in the stalls and this breaks down too. Our garden loves our manure and it's in the back woods where I can't see it. He also uses it our pasture as fertilizer. Friends have also asked for our horse and donkey manure.

chico


----------



## minimule (Nov 30, 2007)

I've been dumping all our poop in our back turn out for 17 years now. We live in a really sandy area so the manure and sand just blend in together. I have some awesome soil back there!



Dave's grandmother used to come get a pickup load every spring for her compost pile. She raised some of the most beautiful roses and iris, every color imaginable.

It does break down well and makes great garden soil.


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 30, 2007)

I don't have a lot of land to put my poo, so while some gets spread out, most goes in a dumpster that gets picked up every week.

Jessi


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Nov 30, 2007)

Isn't it amazing how much they generate? I have learned not to put it directly on the garden because the straw bedding made an absolute mess of our fall plowing - got in trouble for that one



So now I'm just trying to figure out where to put a semi-permanent pile to compost for the garden and flowers etc.





Oh, and I had to add that I was SOoooo excited to finally have manure that was close to the garden (just didn't realize how _much_ I would be blessed with it



) I used to go out in the pastures and pick up dry cow patties and put on the garden ~ won't be doing that anymore



So, yes, poop can be a good thing





p.s. Chico, I like the idea of having a new pile and a broken down pile for the garden


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Nov 30, 2007)

WOO HOO it's raining here



so after months of it being too dry and dusty to tractor in my poop, guess what i get to do tomorrow (that is, if it STOPS raining lol)

then i can take some more pictures of all the critters, i hate it when the background is all piles of poop


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Nov 30, 2007)

They said years ago that "Cow Pies" were having an effect on global warming .... Donkey poop must too





We use to compost it and fill it in the low spots of our pasture .... BUT due to the flooding we had last year ...we now have a berm/dam of composted Donkey Doo & Stall Shavings. The dam is about 40 feet long and has served its purpose very well



It also will work as a critter pad when the BIG flood comes.

here is a pic of them laying and playing on it this Summer...






Well ... you don't really get to see it .... I just thought it was a cute pic





*notice the "flat" ball Abbie had popped.


----------



## Emily's mom (Nov 30, 2007)

Wow what absolutely georgeous kids!!!

I think the one in the purple halter is either bored and yawning or is braying...

Our horse sleeps in the poo pile, I guess it is soft and squishie, warm to I bet OH!


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Nov 30, 2007)

*[SIZE=14pt]The "Jack" a*ss in the purple collar is Zepp .... he is Braying



[/SIZE]*


----------



## Shari (Dec 1, 2007)

Mine gets mulched for 3 months in a nice pile out of the way and then gets put on the garden. Great stuff for growing Veggies!


----------



## Suzie (Dec 3, 2007)

We pile out poop in a pile where the neighbors can get it. They FIGHT over who gets the poop pile every year! One year, one neighbor took it all and put it in his garden. Made the others mad. So I told them the only poop I had left was in the stalls. Well, they backed the truck up and started shoveling it in.





Talk about a nice day....nothing like having people clean your stalls for free!!!!





Plus... I had all the cucumbers, tomatoes and potatoes I could eat all summer!! I would come home and there would be bags of veggies hanging on the farm sign


----------



## RJRMINIS (Dec 3, 2007)

JumpinJackFarm said:


> *[SIZE=14pt]The "Jack" a*ss in the purple collar is Zepp .... he is Braying
> 
> 
> 
> [/SIZE]*






CUTE PIC!!!! I love the spots!


----------



## tifflunn (Dec 5, 2007)

I am spreading mine out under my fencing around the parimeter of the property- it helps keep the weeds down and away from the fencing- But I can only do that until the snow flies and then have to start piling it up again- I have found that I also post it on www.freecycle.org as free manure and peole come by and pick it up - probably moved a ton and a half that way this year- Also a guy down a few streets wants to come and get some to use as fill at the back of his property.


----------

